# Problems with the E ink screen?



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I was away from home earlier this week with my K2, looking forward to the reading time the evenings would provide in a hotel, and my screen, on the 3rd nite, failed. When I reset from sleeping mode, the screen shrank to a couple of black lines at the bottom of the page which flickered and moved as I pressed buttons. It was the 31st day of Kindle ownership for me. With my heart a lump in my throat, I called Amazon the following day and they confirmed the e ink screen had failed. I told them it had gone through xray at the airport and they agreed this could have been a contributing factor, but the failure of the screen was not uncommon. They sent me a new replacement by next day air... even offered to send the replacement to the hotel where I was staying. I have 30 days to return the failed unit to them without incurring a charge. 

Has anyone else had this problem? It is a first for me with any electronic device. But I must say, their Customer Service Department is world class in my book!

I did, unfortunately, lose my skin. I bought it from ebay (3cp), and it took over an hour to remove all the adhesive residue from the skin. I thought they had solved this problem but evidently not. Next skin wil be Decalgirl, I think... just wish they had an American Flag skin like 3cp.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep, sadly it happens from time to time. I had it happen with my Kindle 1 several months after I got it. Amazon CS has been great.

As for the skin, DecalGirl does has some patriotic skins for other devices (I know they have a really cool one for the iPod video..has the flag and an eagle) I suggest you browse their website..don't be afraid to look at differnt devices. Call or email them and ask if they can make it as a Kindle skin. If they have the graphics, they'll usually do it. They're pretty good about it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sorry you're having to deal with this, and while on a trip no less!  

As far as the skin issue goes, you also can have DecalGirl do a custom skin for you.  If you don't have the skills or tools to design one yourself, put a note up on the photo board here--I know a few people do them for fun and may be able to help you create your very own patriotic design, or recreate 3acp's.

Fingers crossed for a problem free new Kindle!


----------



## wazdakka (Apr 5, 2009)

If the failure was really caused by the x-ray machine at the airport then this is a really big deal.  Since I have not heard anything about this failure mode before, I am assuming that it is not really the case, but I am shocked that Amazon CS would have said that.  

It is a major limitation if Kindles can get zapped by airport screening machines!  Anyone else have this issue and attribute it to x-ray equipment?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have heard of this happening a dozen times or so. There has been speculation that older, or higher settings on newer X-rays can cause disruption or failure of the eInk screens. Easy solution...ask to have it hand checked, it takes a couple more minutes, but keeps it safe.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

I just returned from Hawaii and my K2 went through the X-Ray machines with no problem; however, based on what Amazon said I will have it hand checked from now on!

Thanks for the heads up.

Richard


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Some have speculated that having in on while going through can mess it up, but that it doesn't affect it if the Kindle is off.

I have no idea personally, however.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have flown with Tavar on a number of occasions without a problem. The stories were a Kindle has failed after passing through security the failures were immediate (lines appearing on the screen right after passing through the machine) and all of the cases had whispernet turned on. The speculation I read is that some how or another the whispernet was connected to some type of surge that caused problems. 

This is 100% pure speculation. 

I am guessing that your failure had nothing to do with the x-ray machines and was something else. I say this because it took three nights before there was a problem and in all the other cases I have heard of (fewer then 10) the failure happened immediately after passing through security.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

My Kindle-1 has been through an x-ray machine for my jury duty- I didn't even think about not putting it through. So far after a few months, it is okay.

I was stopped and asked to empty my bag and show them the electronics I was bringing in. I showed him the Kindle, and the book on the screen, and he said it was okay.

Sailor


----------



## pile of monkeys (Apr 1, 2009)

My Kindle 2 had a sudden screen failure last weekend (weird burn-in and some crazy grid lines). Customer service didn't seem particularly surprised, and sent me out a relacement right away. The replacement actually seems to have better contrast than my first one, and no sun fading issues. So it's not just you.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

When my digital camera went through the airport security thing, the same thing happened.  The screen wouldn't work.  The camera did but the screen didn't.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

My K2 has been through plenty of xray machines, and hasn't had any problems so far; it's strange that some people experience malfunctions. In any case, perhaps I should be a bit more careful anyway, as I do travel quite a bit for my job.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband shoves his through an x-ray machine almost every week.... No problems in over a year. Some must be more touchy than others.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I make sure mine is off, not just on standby, in addition to having the whispernet off.  I've brought it through security's x-ray machines at least 8 times at different airports and not had a single screen issue...but this thread is enough to make me knock on wood after typing this reply.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I called amazon to inform them my old K2 was on its way back to them and inquired further about the xray issue. The CS rep I got said it was not really a subject they were supposed to discuss with customers, but there does seem to be a degree of correlation with screen failure and airport xray equipment. He reminded me of something I should have thought of myself: not all xray equipment is created equal. International airports have much more sensitive equipment (read invasive here), xray equipment requires calibration and can at any given time be wildly out of adjustment. SO, perhaps the xray equipment can be an issue. Didnt think to turn off whispernet. Actually was reading moments before x ray, so possibly was still on. Things that make you go, "Hmmmmm".


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have taken K1 through airport security dozens of times, but I have never let it go through x-ray, just always handed it to the security checkers and picked it up again on the other side.  Doesn't take any extra time and makes me feel safer whether there is an issue or not.


----------



## wazdakka (Apr 5, 2009)

Docjered,

If you are still looking for a patriotic skin, pop on over the DecalGirl. There are 11 new skins, including a cool looking flag: http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,22078.htm.

Dan


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Dan.

Actually, I wrote to DecalGirl and told them I had 3 sons in the military, all three stationed in the middle east and wanted a patriotic skin for my K2. They wrote back and said they would add one to their line ASAP. It was faster than they promised!!!

Jered


----------



## wazdakka (Apr 5, 2009)

Now that's service!  It looks very good, I thought.  Did you end up getting it?


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I just ordered decalgirl's flag skin along with the matching skin for my Iphone and ipod video. Now I am not only wired, but wired American style!  

On a lighter note: I am amazed and gratified that the folks at decalgirl responded so fast with a flag skin for the Kindle. Their email on the subject was very, very nice and they had the skin posted within two days on their website.


----------

